# Watched Idomeno last night



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

This 1983 production by Haitink which I saw recommended on TC before.






What an opera! In awe at Mozart's genius in using orchestral colour to bring out the emotions of his character. Can't think of any other composer who does it as well as him (controversial I know ). Also nice to have an opera seria by Mozart in the repertoire rather than another silly farce. Any idea why this work is so underrated?

*Idomeneo, sorry. Stupid title typo.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Perhaps you should have posted :

https://www.talkclassical.com/opera-on-dvd-blu-ray-and-cd/


----------

